# Stamping letters into HDPE



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

Here is a video of how I put my initials into HDPE.


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Leave it to you, the HDPE Da Vinci, Matt! Nice idea to logo your SSs. Steak branding? Nothing like a custom steak for friends at BBQ time, eh? I would have heated the letters like you did the first try as well.


----------

